# RAYMARINE C70, C80, AND C 120



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

C80 MINIMUM ADVERTISIED PRICE IS 1699
C120 MINIMUM ADVERTISED PRICE IS 2299

Minimum advertised price is what the manufacture will let us advertise it for. 
We can sell them for less but we can't actually advertise the price, please call or pm us for the best prices possible.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bump


----------

